# lobby scene lighting



## slash (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, I finished our mansion lobby / foyer / library whatever scene, using stencils on the walls like people suggested. I will post some pics in another thread soon.

My next dilema is lighting. I had planned on making LED spotlights, but I have no time to do that now. So... I basically have clamp lights and light sockets wired to extension cords to work with. 

I was thinking of putting flicker bulbs in a chandeler,and a couple of dim lights in table lamps. However, I still want some color in the room. would blue look good?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds great, let us know where you post the pictures.

For me, I'd put regular light bulbs in the chandelier and table lamps and dim them down a ton. On a few table lamps, I'd consider having flicker circuits. I'd then probably have some very dim blue spot lights shining on the walls, maybe even on some old pictures/statues.


----------

